# 4 Dudes in a White Van



## DeadbeatDBeat (Apr 29, 2016)

Back in February, I think, I had 4 travelers come into the Pizza place I work at, Union Station, in Gonzales Texas. Sadly, I didn't manage to catch any names. They all seemed young, mid-late 20's, and were traveling in a White Van, with their three dogs, headed towards Corpus Christi, to see a friend of theirs. The first guy I noticed was about 5' 8", broad shouldered, and had sandy, curly hair, and a beard. He was wearing a black GBH shirt. Leather, Bristles, Studs, and Acne, with a hole in the front. The second, was tall, and skinny, with short, dark hair. He had a brown Black Metal shirt, with a logo I couldn't make out. He had a black vest, with a His Hero Is Gone Backpatch, and a half a smoke tucked behind his ear. The third had half red and half blonde hair, cut short, he was about 5' 6", and had a camo cap with a Days 'n Daze patch on it, and I think, if I remember correctly, a Crudos shirt. The last dude, which I didn't get to talk to, and only saw once, had a curly brown ponytail, glasses, and a yellow Angry Ants shirt, minus the sleeve and collar. They came in, asking if they could get any of the leftover Pizzas we had around, after we closed. My Manager and I went back and loaded them up with about 5 fresh from the oven, and I got to chat about music, life on the road, etc. with them while we waited. We gave them directions towards CC, and told them a few places they might be able to duck down from the Pigs. Living in a tiny ass town in Texas, daydreaming about getting to travel, and only meeting a handful of people who shared the same taste in music, it was one of the coolest experiences I've had so far.

If any of you Guys recognize, or think you might have an idea of who they are, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 29, 2016)

without any names ide say that that could of been damn near anybody...


----------



## dprogram (Apr 29, 2016)

Perhaps they'll notice your post and get in touch with you.


----------



## DeadbeatDBeat (May 2, 2016)

@cantcureherpes I really should have asked for their names. I guess I was a little to starstruck at the time to think of it.

@dprogram That's what I was mainly hoping to get out of the post. Fingers still crossed.


----------



## Faith here (May 31, 2016)

Haha I think one of em might of been my buddy Chase. I live in CC... He always comes back home every so often to come and see us and always brings new friends.


----------



## Faith here (May 31, 2016)

If you want I can direct you to his facebook. He told me he never gets on here any more.


----------



## DeadbeatDBeat (Dec 4, 2016)

Faith here said:


> If you want I can direct you to his facebook. He told me he never gets on here any more.



Way late reply, but yeah, that would be awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Dec 4, 2016)

Faith here said:


> Haha I think one of em might of been my buddy Chase. I live in CC... He always comes back home every so often to come and see us and always brings new friends.



Somehow, I doubt they would've needed directions to Corpus Christi if one of them had lived there.


----------

